# ham licience



## mrbean50 (Jun 9, 2011)

get a ham licience by taking an easy test ( they give you ALL the questions and proper answers ) just memorize they WANT you to pass if you are not a good test taker, no matter take it again. then buy a 2meter transciever and your on the air ! it's a friendly crowd of people KJ4QNR 73! mrbean50


----------

